# Contour Roam: Fernie, BC - first time editing! Critque riding and editing!



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Second time out with the camera, tried to cut a whole day down into a few videos... Let me know what you think. I didn't get fancy with background music, or spend much time picking the order the clips went in, just cut clips and put them together.

Two more to come after this...











Here's the third vid. A little hot rodding lol...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Your stance.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Your stance.


That's the referece stance (21" I think) on a 159 cm Burton T7, duck -9 back foot, +9 front... Maybe the fact that the camera is a wide angle makes it look funny?!? I dunno, what's the problem?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, it's just really close. 21" doesn't seem that close though. Was size is the board?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, it's just really close. 21" doesn't seem that close though. Was size is the board?


It's a 159, but I'm only 5'7"... This is actually setup wider than my old board. Maybe the fact that the board is long for my height makes it look weird?

Alright now enough with the stance... Are the video's crap or not? 

I'm putting together one now with all the comments my girlfriend made on the hill. I've got a lot of material and it's not going to be PG-13 lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, I like the second video. The board being how long it is and you being 5'7" is hwy it looks wierd. So don't mind me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap I just looked at my old board and the stance width was 48 cm or 18.9"!!! lol I learned to ride on that thing for 15 years no wonder 21" felt wide as hell. Feels normal now...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump. Added 3rd vid to 1st post. The third one is a mix of all over the mountain. I gotta get a quicker chase cam, I mean girlfriend...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Props to your gf for being able to ride and film, I guess I need to train mine better lol! Riding is good, but you obviously weren't riding fast enough in the trees because you never came close to killing yourself once  

Ps. What's wrong you seemed out of breath... Was all that fernie powder a bit more than the Ontario snow? Wipes you out huh? Lol.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Props to your gf for being able to ride and film, I guess I need to train mine better lol! Riding is good, but you obviously weren't riding fast enough in the trees because you never came close to killing yourself once
> 
> Ps. What's wrong you seemed out of breath... Was all that fernie powder a bit more than the Ontario snow? Wipes you out huh? Lol.


Lol yeah I like to pump it pretty hard in the trees but it gets me out of breath quick! I blame it on the high elevation!

I find myself passing people all the time in the trees, when people are on my line, rarely get passed... I do need to push it more though, now that I know some of the lines there's a few things I'd like to start hitting air off instead of just random air off rollers. 

But yeah, I've said it once and I'll say it again. This has got to be one of the best places in the world to snowboard!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Sure is! We're pretty lucky to live on the edge of the rockies. I don't have a go pro or anything but when I go riding next Ill try and film a few runs with my camera, and I'm gonna try and film my last day at the park Saturday. I haven't filmed anything this year. if I get anything i'll post it. Maybe I can film a straight bomb from top to bottom at marmot lol. 15min up, 30 sec down.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like some great conditions I'm jealous of. I caught a couple of the gfs comments, a few had me laughing. I noticed a reoccurring theme- gf sitting and you flying by. Pretty funny by the third vid. Ripping it in the trees, I like :thumbsup:.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Looks like some great conditions I'm jealous of. I caught a couple of the gfs comments, a few had me laughing. I noticed a reoccurring theme- gf sitting and you flying by. Pretty funny by the third vid. Ripping it in the trees, I like :thumbsup:.


Lol, yeah I used to give her shit for sitting so much now I know to just leave her alone. :laugh: Here's a video of all her comments, she wasn't thrilled that I made this vid but I think it's classic. It's a view of the hill from a girl in her third season learning to board.


----------

